# 4.2 transmission issues



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

OK so i bought this 00 a6 4.2 with 80k on it from my dealer. Its a pretty nice car just needed the normal maintenence (80k, flasher switch, mirror switch,control arms, valve cover gaskets ect). Well anyway ever since I bought it when coming to a stop it clunks on the 2-1 downshift. Took it to audi they said there are no updates for the Transmission module and that its "normal" for the clunk. HA, its just normal for audis right but not every other car in the world. ANyway so then the other weekend I was going to my friends wedding and got on the Highway. When it shifted into 5th it clunked pretty bad. Well I kept trying it and it does it going into 5th at 70-80mph. ANyone alse have theese issues? TSI transmission shop says I need a new transmission ($2000.00 for a rebuilt unit with torque converter). I just bought the car and my boss says that they need to look into it. I have already put $400 in parts alone for the maintenence stuff already and I like the car but I never would have bought it if I knew it needed a new transmission (bought it for 10,200 + tax ect.). And I dont have the 2000.00 for a new trans. Oh and there are no codes in the TCM either and i have tried resetting the TCM and makes no difference.


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

Try this:
Turn on the ignition, don't start the car.
Press and hold the gas pedal for 1 minute.
Release, and go for a test drive.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (ryuuoh)*

I already rest the throttle body with my vag-com and reset the kickdown also basic settings 60 and 63.
I guess that my bos is having us send the car to TSI to have them "professionally" look at it even though I taked to the owner at the tranny shop and he says it needs a new transmission.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

Got the car back from the tranny shop and they said they need to remove the transmission and dis-assemble to determine the issue. now awaiting my boss aproval to pay for a new transmission, if not it looks like I'm gettin a different car!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i bet the fluid is dirty.... LIFETIME fluid my backside. audi should really fire ZF and go to Aisin trannies because Japanese cars just about never have tranny failures.... well into the hundreds of thousands of miles. 
either that or offer manuals for crying out loud.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (derracuda)*

I already changed the fluid and filter because the gasket was leaking. And yes the asin trannys are good, they use them in the touareg and cyanne and are indestructable! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

bump anyone alse have issues, I know i'm not the only person with an a6 with transmission issues..
I got a warranty for it now. Rebuilt transmission is $2000 with new torque converter or $1700 w/o converter.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

Thankfully, I am not in that boat. Did you buy the car from your boss? I am surprised the shop will not give another mechanic some sort of break on the tranny. Do you guys give them any business?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

I work at a small dealer with a service shop. My boss got the car from the auction (go figure).


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

if you do change the tranny out, don't reuse the old converter. it's full of the old crappy fluid. change the fluid on the new tranny about ever 30k and you should be good for a long time to come.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_change the fluid on the new tranny about ever 30k and you should be good for a long time to come. 

Why suggest 30K?
I certainly don't buy into the "lifetime fluid" aka warranty coverage promo, but I was thinking more like 80K KM to 100K KM fluid changes.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

I reccomend to customers every 40-50k miles. Every other manufacturer reccomends 30k mile intervals but they dont use synthetic (accept new fords and gm's use dex5 or merc 5)


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

50K miles = 80K KMs and I've got 2 at just over 80K KMs so it's time to change it NOW is what your saying








I was going to use stock Audi fluid, do you suggest anything else?
And we're really only changing about half the fluid as the rest doesn't come out of the TC, etc. 
Prolly a silly Q but anyone have any tips to get more old fluid out?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

you can ghetto flush the system by removing one of the transmission fluid cooler lines on the passenger side of the radiator (prefer the bottom one) and start the car up. and let it run till the fluid doesnt come out (about 20sec) then re attach the line. Basically the pump pumps the fluid to the cooler but isnt re-circulated and is drained out. Then you refill, start and move through gears leaving 5-10sec per gear and then top off fluid. There is about 12L in the 4.2 system and arround 9-10L total in a 2.8 or 2.7 or 1.8t total. I would reccomend pentosyn fluid (www.ecstuning.com) or possibly your local "european" auto parts supplier has them. The cost of the fluid from vw is about 18 usd/liter and usually arround 9 usd/liter at the aftermarket supplier.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 4.2 transmission issues (Slimjimmn)*

just to let people know, its the "front reverse pump" that fails on theese. Guess a new reverse pump is like 200.00, but i'd rather buy a fully rebuilt one with a new pump than attempt a rebuild myself. 


_Modified by Slimjimmn at 6:06 PM 11-5-2008_


----------

